# HELP with Custom Firmware_Coby MID 7059



## kitkat404 (Sep 13, 2013)

i can't find this custom firmware for Coby mid 7059 anywhr. pls can anyone help me with this?
this tab is a new release so i cant find anything on the net.
i'd b most grateful.
pls


----------

